# Fanboys - GMC Van



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

Fanboys (2009) - Star Wars fanatics take a cross-country trip to George Lucas' Skywalker Ranch so their dying friend can see a screening of Star Wars.

Their roadtrip car is an 80s GMC van called 'Slave 1' after Boba Fett's space ship in Star Wars. I based it on the A-Team Van from AMT with some steelie rims. The hard part was getting all the decals to be printable, so lots of image searches were needed to make the full set.









I cut out the rear windows and filled them with clear styrene, and they are backed with the Star Wars curtains used in the film

















the R2 head is a ping-pong ball and is the same incorrect shape (call themselves star wars fans...!)

















custom license plates with frame

















The interior isn't really visible so was just basic









The highlight of the model is the rear sticker collection.















[/url]
Fanboys Van by aus_mus, on Flickr


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

The outside looks awesome. :thumbsup:

Probably a good thing the windows are up and the doors dont open. :cheers2:


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

That...is pretty darned cool! I like it! Plus, the back story gives it that little extra touch... right in the feels!


----------



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

I got a "well done" email from the writer of the movie, Ernie Cline. Not sure if its the real Cline, but nice to think that someone outside the hobby appreciates it as fan artwork.


----------

